# Looking for a loving home for two male goldens



## MAIZEANDBLUE

We have two brothers that are pedigreed that we need to find a home for together. They are almost 2 years old very very good dogs we just no longer have the room,and time for walks.
Please post if you know someone or if you are interested. They both weigh 80lbs and one is light and the other is med. And they are fixed and micro-chipped. We live in Michigan.


----------



## MAIZEANDBLUE

We have two brothers that are pedigreed that we need to find a home for together. They are almost 2 years old very very good dogs we just no longer have the room,and time for walks.
Please post if you know someone or if you are interested. They both weigh 80lbs and one is light and the other is med. And they are fixed and micro-chipped. We live in Michigan.


----------



## lgnutah

Thank you for wanting to find a good home for your two, and for wanting to keep as much stability in their lives as possible by keeping them together.
Maybe you don't care to talk about your situation, but what happened to change your life so much that your dogs can't be a part of it anymore?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope you find a wonderful home for both of them. I do know we have a number of members from MI on this forum. I hope one of them may know someone who is looking for new companions.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Have you contacted your local golden retriever rescue group? Such groups do a great job of placing dogs in the right homes, and at keeping them together if that is best for them. I'm sorry to can't keep them any longer. Good luck to you and to your beautiful boys.


----------



## Ljilly28

What a pretty puppy. You must be very sad to give them up.


----------



## Karen519

*Here is Link to the GR Rescues*

HERE IS The link to the GR Rescues:

There are two in Michigan also try nearby states

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## Ljilly28

What just happened to the thread??? It split itself.


----------



## HovawartMom

Sorry to hear that you have to find them,a new home!.It must be tough as they are gorgeous
I wish I could take them,they are gorgeous but sadly enough I don't have the space for 4 dogs!.
This forum is certainly well placed to help you cos they've done it,a couple of time,already!.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

Have you contacted your breeder? Most contracts say that you need to let them know if you can't keep the dogs anymore.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> Have you contacted your breeder? Most contracts say that you need to let them know if you can't keep the dogs anymore.


 
I am so sorry to hear, that you are not able to keep your boy's anymore. I can imagine how difficult this must be for you.
I too wondered about this question. I know in my contract.....they must contact me first in regard to one of my puppies, if something like this happens. Could you please tell us a little more about this? Best of luck to you and your boy's.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

oh I remember your original posts about them when they were pups, I can't believe that was 2 years ago, where does time go?? I think your first port of call should be their breeder...although for a breeder to sell two male littermates at once to a couple with young children (if I remember correctly) may not be the type to take them back..(forgive me for assuming this but I don't think many breeders would have done this in the first place) so if they aren't interested, have you thought of having the backing of a golden rescue, they are pros at finding perfect, forever homes for goldens and Im sure will help you. You must be so very sad to give them up, they are such beautiful boys.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I remember them too- very handsome guys they are. I can't take them and am far away anyway, but I wish you luck. Maybe a rescue?


----------



## Charlie06

If only I were rich I'd take them in a heartbeat. Good luck finding them homes.


----------



## Montesmom

Have you found a home for the brothers yet? I am in Michigan and have a well loved 6 month old golden. My sister is looking for a golden retriever and is would not mind having two. She has 30 acres surrounded by national forest and also lives in Michigan. If you haven't found a home for your boys and would like to contact us, please PM me and we can share more info. Thanks


----------



## Heidi36oh

Hope these boy's find a good home, thanks Montesmom for thinking about you're sister. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ljilly28

I hope these dogs find Monte's Mom's sister! I love GRF happy endings.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope this person comes back and checks the posts. I'd PM her!


----------



## Montesmom

I have PM'd, but haven't had a response. Thanks for the suggestion. My sister is sooo hoping we will be able to get in contact with maizenandblue.


----------



## Montesmom

maizeandblue, please read your PMs when you see this if you haven't found a home for your boys. My sister is located in Michigan and is very interested in knowing more about your boys. Thank you


----------



## FranH

I merged the two threads. Lets hope she comes back and posts an update.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Doesn't the Admin have a way to email this person?


----------



## Rob's GRs

Kimm said:


> Doesn't the Admin have a way to email this person?


Yes they can recieve an e-mail from an Admin. But I did see that they also recieve e-mail notification when a PM is sent to them. So if PM's have been sent then e-mails were too. 
Hopefully good homes can be found, or have already been found, for these guys


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Rob's GRs said:


> Yes they can recieve an e-mail from an Admin. But I did see that they also recieve e-mail notification when a PM is sent to them. So if PM's have been sent then e-mails were too.
> Hopefully good homes can be found, or have already been found, for these guys


Thanks Rob. That is good to know.


----------



## MAIZEANDBLUE

I'm here!! Sorry I'm sooo glad I checked back  We still have the boys I called the breeders they do not take them back. The only reason I'm looking for a home for them is I have little ones and it's soo hard to walk them and give them the attention they need. I feel horrible! They are wonderful boys and we love them soo much we just don't have enough hours in the day. 
Working and babies we don't have time to sit down half the time.
They need someone who has time who can give them what they need.
They Need to go together they are such buddies! I did PM the person interested just now.


----------



## Montesmom

I have contacted maizeandblue via e-mail and will post and update when I know more.


----------



## Ljilly28

I hope this works out well.


----------



## jealous1

Keeping fingers crossed this works out - please keep us posted!


----------



## fostermom

I hope this works out for the two boys. I swear, if I had the room I would have snagged them in a heartbeat. They are gorgeous!


----------



## sharlin

The whole pack have paws crossed.


----------



## Debles

They are so gorgeous! I hope they get together with the interested party!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

They are both beautiful! I hope all works out between you two.


----------



## wyogirl

*gr rescue*

my sister is looking for a gr..her old dog died recently of cancer and she's ready for a new friend...please contact her @ [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Did the 2 people hook up and get these 2 boys re-homed yet?
I sure hope it all works out and they have 30 acres to run and live on!!!


----------



## Montesmom

Ok, my sister and I have both been in e-mail contact with maizeandblue. My sister will be setting up a date to go meet the boys and their current family. Its looking good so far!


----------



## lalala

My fingers are crossed!!! Hoping for the best result for the two. They both are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Thank you for the update!


----------



## TheHooch

What gorgeous puppers. Please carry on as you are doing being patient to find the right home. Hopefully a home that will take both they don;t need to be split up.


----------



## TheHooch

Montesmom said:


> Ok, my sister and I have both been in e-mail contact with maizeandblue. My sister will be setting up a date to go meet the boys and their current family. Its looking good so far!


Saying a special prayer this works out.


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping fingers crossed that it works out.


----------



## Montesmom

If things work out the "boys" as my sister and I have started calling them, would have a great home. We both grew up with animals, our grandmother was the type of person that animals gravitated to. She helped my children and me choose our first two goldens and I know she would have loved to know Monte. My sister lost her golden to cancer a few years ago and her son took his lab with him when he moved out on his own. We are empty nesters with plenty of space for our furry family members and have the good fortune to have careers that allow us to provide for them. Our dogs are part of the family and live inside with us. My sister is putting together a list of references. I am hoping that Monte and I can tag along to meet the boys who live about an hour away from us. Again, I WILL let the forum members know whether it all works out. Thank you for all the good wishes.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Can't wait to hear the updates on this situation!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

This sounds great, crossing my fingers that it all works out!


----------



## davebeech

oh come on..........................don't keep me in suspence now having just read all those posts. Hoping everything works out !!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have to know.....is this going to work??????


----------



## Montesmom

Don't hold your breath! My sister works 4 nights a week in an ER and every third weekend...and this is the third weekend. I PROMISE I will update as soon as I have more info


----------



## Debles

Maybe they can come to you?


----------



## Montesmom

We are only an hour away, but I understand that the owners have small children so it may not be easy for them to travel with small children and the dogs. My sister left for work before I got home from my job today. She may have had more contact with maize and blue during the day today, but I don't have any newer information. I am thinking my sister wants to wait to visit the dogs until the end of her long stretch...when she works her every third weekend she works fri, sat, sun, has mon. off then works tue wed, then has almost a week off. My guess is that she is hoping to meet the boys at the end of her long stretch so if they come home with her she has several days in a row with them before going back to work. She is pretty particular and wouldn't want to leave them alone until they are used to her and their new home. Thanks for all the good wishes, I have been passing them along to her.


----------



## Phillyfisher

I hope this works out for Montesmom's sister- what beautiful dogs. Fingers crossed that this all works out!


----------



## goldengirls&boys

I have been following this thread on the boys...any update on this or did I miss another thread where there is an update


----------



## mainegirl

goldengirls&boys said:


> I have been following this thread on the boys...any update on this or did I miss another thread where there is an update


No Barbara..... you have enough puppers. walk away from the thread!!!!!!!!!

beth, moose and angel


----------



## goldengirls&boys

LOL Beth :wavey:....no I was thinking about Kris since she lost Alex and now Griffin. She is just so heartbroken without a golden in the family.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Any updates????


----------



## lalala

Yes! any updates? I hope it worked out...


----------



## Ruger

Sorry to hear that, they are adorable... I would absolutely take them if I had the means and the space--- and I could get them to TX . I wish you all the best in finding a good home!


----------



## dogwalker81

Hello - was just wondering what happened with these guys?


----------



## heartofgold

I have worked for a local rescue as a foster mom and currently don't have a fosters in my home. I will see if we can take these two beautiful boys. I only have the room for one though so they may have to be apart for awhile until they can find a forever home together. I would hate to split the up but if it's the only option I will see what I can do. I hope we can get a response and learn a little about these guys. My only concern about placing one of them in my home would be my kids and my cats so I would need to know a little about them first. I'm less than one hour away from the Michigan border. I hope we can help.


----------

